# Installationsserver einrichten



## snobber (9. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand gute Quellen nennen, unter denen ich Infos bekomme, wie ich einen Installlationsserver, Bootserver (PXE) und Patch-Server unter Linux einrichten kann?

Dokus, Anleitungen etc. ist alles willkommen.


Gruß snobber


----------



## Sinac (9. Oktober 2007)

Ein guter Kumpel von mir weiß da bestens bescheid und auf seiner Website solltest du alles finden was du brauchst: http://www.google.de


----------



## snobber (10. Oktober 2007)

hahaha...


----------

